# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Import from Excel to Google keeping formatting

## DHFE

I have a document with 9 tabs, each tab has over 300 rows of data.
In Excel half of each tab contains cells which have content in two different formats.  Some of the text in the cell is black, and some of it is bold & red (within the same cell).  The red text comes from external customers to update the issue identified in that cell.
I need a way to quickly import this data to the google sheet keeping this formatting in tact.  Both uploading the whole document, and copying the data across fails to keep the formatting.

The table looks something like this - the faults can go up to #30 on occasion.  It's the fault cells which contain the mixed formatting text.
Comany
Manager Name
Address Info1
Address Info2
Visit Date
Visit Reason
Savings £
Job ID
Fault 1
Fault 2
Fault 3



The data that populates this table is exported from elsewhere in this format, so for the time being at least I'm looking for a solution that would benefit this process as it currently stands.
If you can however suggest a better process for recording this information (and the clients responses) I'm open to ideas - but would need a method to import the historical data from my Excel document.

Thanks.

----------


## DHFE

I know you can sort the columns via the text colour, so is it possible to separate the cell contents using the change in font colour as the limiter?  There must be something somewhere that recognises the different font colour as the sort options work.

----------

